# It's gross in there!!



## Pepperjack'smom (Oct 10, 2018)

What can I put down under the straw in the shelter to help with the pee/poo mess? I scoop it all out and replace with fresh straw every week or so and it's always so nasty under there. The door is open and air is circulating all day.  What should I do?


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 10, 2018)

Dirt or what kind of flooring?

What kind of animals?   Numbers & size of shed?


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Oct 10, 2018)

Dirt floor , 2 Nigerian Dwarf kids, 4'x6'


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2018)

Is the dirt draining?


----------



## greybeard (Oct 10, 2018)

"_Is the dirt draining?_"
x2

The "kind" of dirt under there can make a difference too. Some drain really well, some just kind of absorb the 'gunk' and hold it and then the pooh/pee/dirt mix is worse than just plain pooh/pee. You end up with an above ground septic tank, but without as much fluid. 

If you've ever been in one of the old 19th century New England style dairy barns, where the poop and pee fell thru the slats in the elevated milking parlors and was generally left there until that whole area was full, you understand why your goat shelter may smell.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 10, 2018)

Agree on the possibility of the type of dirt causing some of the smell/mess.  But when you clean it, let it air dry for a day on a nice sunny day, use ag lime to "sanitize and sweeten" the ground.  And don't be skimpy but cover the ground.  Then use sawdust or finer shavings then the straw over top.  The manure and pee will go down through the straw, and get absorbed by the sawdust/shavings better than just going into the dirt.  The lime will help with the odor and makes a better addition to a compost pile or even just being spread on the  garden or pasture or hayfield.


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Oct 11, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> Agree on the possibility of the type of dirt causing some of the smell/mess.  But when you clean it, let it air dry for a day on a nice sunny day, use ag lime to "sanitize and sweeten" the ground.  And don't be skimpy but cover the ground.  Then use sawdust or finer shavings then the straw over top.  The manure and pee will go down through the straw, and get absorbed by the sawdust/shavings better than just going into the dirt.  The lime will help with the odor and makes a better addition to a compost pile or even just being spread on the  garden or pasture or hayfield.



Perfect, thank you!


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Oct 11, 2018)

greybeard said:


> "_Is the dirt draining?_"
> x2
> 
> The "kind" of dirt under there can make a difference too. Some drain really well, some just kind of absorb the 'gunk' and hold it and then the pooh/pee/dirt mix is worse than just plain pooh/pee. You end up with an above ground septic tank, but without as much fluid.
> ...



No, it doesn't drain. Not enough moisture to drain. Just enough to make it stink! I think I'll try some lime and different shavings.


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Oct 11, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Is the dirt draining?



No, it doesn't drain. Not enough moisture to drain. Just enough to make it stink! I think I'll try some lime and different shavings.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 12, 2018)

I was going to suggest similar to farmerjan.   Personally I don't like most straw as it isn't my idea of a good absorbing material and just "holds the stink".   You will see huge improvement with shavings & lime or Sweet PDZ.    If I use straw, I like to chop it first...or buy it that way.   Hay cut late, not great for eating but great for bedding...Of course, my goats use the good hay for bedding sometimes


----------



## babsbag (Oct 12, 2018)

Goats always use good hay for bedding, that's the norm around here. 

In my perfect barn I will have layers of coarse gravel, medium gravel, fine gravel, and lastly compaced decomposed granite for my floor. I would rake it out every few days.  That will never happen in the barn I have now, too big and no easy way to get the gravel installed, but if I had time and money to hire it done that would be what I would do.  I have use a product called Stall Dry with good results.


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm going to shop today and make these changes!


----------



## Athena2344 (Oct 12, 2018)

Or you can use horse pellet bedding, it comes in a large sack and you fill the sack up with water and let the pellets expand, then spread around. We u se this all the time at show, it has no smell even after 4 days with 4 heiders peeing on it, it's easy to scoop poop out of, and it keeps the animals cool.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 12, 2018)

Had same problems in our goat palace, we put sand over the dirt, (about 4")  easy to sift berries out and drains well..... I also use human safe DE to keep any problems from living in a humid  enviorment...our goat palace is 12' × 21'  with one side built in three levels so they can go wherever  they want inside, also makes raking under the levels easy to clean....


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Oct 13, 2018)

Athena2344 said:


> Or you can use horse pellet bedding, it comes in a large sack and you fill the sack up with water and let the pellets expand, then spread around. We u se this all the time at show, it has no smell even after 4 days with 4 heiders peeing on it, it's easy to scoop poop out of, and it keeps the animals cool.


Oh wow, I had no idea!!


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Oct 13, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Had same problems in our goat palace, we put sand over the dirt, (about 4")  easy to sift berries out and drains well..... I also use human safe DE to keep any problems from living in a humid  enviorment...our goat palace is 12' × 21'  with one side built in three levels so they can go wherever  they want inside, also makes raking under the levels easy to clean....



Anything on top of the sand or just the sand? That's a great idea!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 13, 2018)

Mostly sand, they tend to enjoy finding a clean spot and laying in it on a hot day...unless they choose to get up on highest level of goat side and get breeze from fan. It is so easy to clean also using the sand...where you live you can easily bed it down also with straw  for winter....i use the DE FOR EVERYTHING...i dust goats, chickens  dog and cat....goat house sand gets dusted and chickens have a box of it to clean them selfs in it...good luck


----------



## dbbd1 (Oct 17, 2018)

I use the pellet bedding under my straw.


----------



## DesertDawn (Oct 17, 2018)

We use Sweet PDZ which is also used in horse stalls to neutralize the ammonia. I sprinkle that fairly heavily on the dirt while I'm letting our barn dry out between bedding changes. I also sprinkle it in the bedding. It does a good job on the goat pee odor. I also use it in the chicken coop.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Apr 18, 2019)

Athena2344 said:


> Or you can use horse pellet bedding, it comes in a large sack and you fill the sack up with water and let the pellets expand, then spread around. We u se this all the time at show, it has no smell even after 4 days with 4 heiders peeing on it, it's easy to scoop poop out of, and it keeps the animals cool.


would the goats not yet to eat it?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Apr 18, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Had same problems in our goat palace, we put sand over the dirt, (about 4")  easy to sift berries out and drains well..... I also use human safe DE to keep any problems from living in a humid  enviorment...our goat palace is 12' × 21'  with one side built in three levels so they can go wherever  they want inside, also makes raking under the levels easy to clean....


can you post pictures?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 18, 2019)

Sure....hold on


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 18, 2019)




----------

